# Bird's Eye View Yankee Stadium



## Spendalot




----------



## polymoog

Wow, where were you, in a helicopter?


----------



## Dcrymes84

polymoog said:


> Wow, where were you, in a helicopter?



no he drank a red bull and it gave him wings lol......


----------



## Big

Dcrymes84 said:


> polymoog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, where were you, in a helicopter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no he drank a red bull and it gave him wings lol......
Click to expand...

At least we know it gives photographers wings!


----------

